# jdm name



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

ok i have a 91 sentra se-r and i wanna get the jdm badges. but ive heard my car is called sunny gts and sunny ex supersaloon. which is the right jdm name?

adam
91 se-r


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Neither is. In Japan, there is no 2.0L Sunny.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

In japan your car is a SUNNY SUPASALOON, there is no such thing as the gts sunny. In mexico your car is a TUSURU GSR2000, An here its a SENTRA SE-R ask anyone who now what there talking about!! 


TEAM SERPRISE


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Serban is correct and urbanracerone is wrong. The US market is unique in that it was the only one that had a B13 with an SR20DE. The chasis and the engine was available around the globe but were only mated together in the USDM. To make the SE-R even more interesting, the 2-door B13 was only available in North America (US and Canada, unsure about Mexico).


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

so my car is just a nissan sunny right? the only thing is in the us it has the sr20de and in japan it has a sr18de right? correct me if im wrong

adam
91 se-r


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

There were a lot more engine options in Japan than here (possibly 5), but the SR20DE was not one of them. Yes, the equivalent chasis/body style of the USDM Sentra is called a Sunny in Japan and there is no matching trim level.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

There are 5 engine types, namely GA13DS, GA15DS, GA16DE, SR18DE and SR20DE. All are JDM. In Brunei, there are only 3 types, namely the GA series only. The SR20DE is only available in Bluebird SSS and Primera.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

in the 9194 b13s(jdm) there was a ga18de engine. i did a search on yahoo last night after some debate in another thread


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys are forcing me to go dig through my pile of dealer literature for my '91 Sunny brochure from Japan? Fine.


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

go for it hawaii and let us know


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

I've heard of the GA18DE but i have never seen it before neither in Japan or here. But i heard it has a black valve cover. But the GA16DE here also has a black valve cover.

My Sunny is an EX-Saloon with a GA15DS engine with no ABS.
I have a colleague with a GA16DE SuperSaloon also with no ABS.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

91 SR20 said:


> *go for it hawaii and let us know *


Still searching for that box with my old JDM Nissan Brochures. I'm in the process of cleaning out a storage unit and moving everything into my new house so I should find it soon.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Found It!!! 

I'll scan part of the Japan Domestic Market (JDM) 1991 Nissan Sunny brochure when I get the chance, but as for the list of available engines:

GA16DE
GA15DS
GA13DS
SR18DE
CD17

There were 24 different trim types for 1991 which celebrated the 25th anniversary of the Sunny. And of course, they are all 4-door B13s, no coupes.


----------

